# can a 12 volt trigger work with sony s-link?



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

Is there a way to operate a sony s-link device with a 12 volt trigger?

Basically I'm looking to have an Emotiva UMC-1 trigger a sony ta-n9000es amp on/off. But the sony only has an "s-link ctrl A1" jack and not a 12 volt trigger control.

Here is a description of the s-link protocol: http://www.undeadscientist.com/slink/encoding.html

Perhaps there is an addon device avaiable? Or is there an easier way to handle the power on/off from a 12 volt trigger? Not the end of the world to press the standby button by hand; but it is annoying


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks like S-Link is just a serial interface with its own word set for commands. A lot of custom install stuff uses RS232 (serial) to communicate in a similar manner. Sadly, this is truly a communication protocol and not a discrete on/off trigger like you need.

I know there are boxes that can take serial info and encode them into triggers (basically really low-functioning computers with a 12V or 5V trigger output), but none that work the other way. Sorry.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

yah; it appears that there isn't a cute and cuddly solution that 'just works'
Even tho s-link has an IR structure to it; I can't find an IR solution which lands on the 5volts when not sending and ground when sending protocol


----------

